# Rir



## cornfed71

I bought a rooster at auction to go with my hens. But, my rooster has white legs and my hens have rich yellow legs. Can a pure RIR have white legs?


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

cornfed71 said:


> I bought a rooster at auction to go with my hens. But, my rooster has white legs and my hens have rich yellow legs. Can a pure RIR have white legs?


Not likely a "pure" RIR....i've raised RIR's for many years, currently have Buckeyes (since 2002) and BOTH of these RED's are Yellow Legged!!! Never had a white leg in either breed so my answer is Nope, Not likely!!!


----------



## Energyvet

Could he be a much older Roo?


----------



## cornfed71

No, he is younger than my hens and they were hatched in March. Only a couple of them are laying. I guess I might have to get another rooster. I'm hoping to get a flock of pure RIR and letting only the best ones to reproduce.


----------



## Energyvet

Hate to say it, but I think I agree. Can you re-home him?


----------



## earlyt89

He is not RIR. that's my favorite laying breed


----------



## Energyvet

Let's have a pic Cornfed. Just because we like looking at chickens.


----------



## earlyt89

Works for me


----------



## cornfed71




----------



## cornfed71

The one on the left is my 'RIR' rooster. On right is one of my RIR hens.


----------



## Energyvet

Yes, those are very very white feet. Guess your SOL on the breeding program, unless you just don't care that much. He's handsome though.


----------

